# Directv Cinema & Whole-Home DVR service questions



## letsjet (Jan 25, 2006)

Hey Guys,

Seems things have changed a bit since I last checked in and I need your expertise. 

The setup I have now has four HR22-100's

I wanted to add another box and I thought now would be a good time to add internet connection to the boxes for things like VOD and PPV. I don't have ethernet running to each box and I don't like the idea of wireless adapters.

I called DTV today to inquire about the upgrades and was told to get Cinema you need to connect via wireless connection. I remember reading about some new technology that was out, but I could remember what it was so I told the guy I'd call back.

I spent the last hour reading threads here and I read about the DECA system. I'm not sure why he told me whole house DVR had to be over wireless, but it seems like DECA is what I want. 

My thought, correct me if I'm wrong, would be SWM hub out to DECA. That DECA adapter connected to the router. Then each of the five DVRs would have a DECA adapter connected to them.

That would provide the ability to do Cinema and Whole Home DVR, correct?

Any idea on the deals you can make one year into a two year contract?

Also, if whole home DVR isn't really what's wanted, can you block the viewing of one or more of the DVRs so say roommates can't see what's been recorded?

Lastly, when you stream a movie or other content, is the stream using your internet connection or the satellite connection? I would think your internet provider might not be real happy streaming a ton of movies.

Thanks guys....


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

I'm a bit  as I think you are too. :lol:


the CSR was "thinking" [or maybe not] that you merely wanted to connect to the internet, so the wireless adapter was the option.
"Connected Home networking" is DECA and is used for the "Whole Home DVR service", which then needs a Cinema Connection kit, which is a broadband DECA bridging to your home network for internet access.
Each DVR has the option to share its playlist with everyone else or not share. Now a downside is it either shares with all or doesn't. You can't have it share with this one, but not this another one. It's share with all or not.
You'll need to have DirecTV install a SWiM-16 along with the addition of your fifth DVR, since there is a max of eight tuners [four DVRs] on the other SWiM units.


----------



## letsjet (Jan 25, 2006)

Got it....

Thanks.

Any thoughts on how to get the best deal?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

letsjet said:


> Any thoughts on how to get the best deal?


Sure, right after you tell me tonight's mega lottery numbers.  :lol:


----------



## letsjet (Jan 25, 2006)

Ok,

I'll tell you in about 20 min....


----------



## letsjet (Jan 25, 2006)

4,8,15,25,47 - 42

There you go!

Also, you might have missed this question:

"Lastly, when you stream a movie or other content, is the stream using your internet connection or the satellite connection? I would think your internet provider might not be real happy streaming a ton of movies."


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

letsjet said:


> Got it....
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Any thoughts on how to get the best deal?


Keep insisting that they can do better until they transfer you to a CSR that can.

And considering you're not going to add any additional receivers, don't let 'em tie you into another two year commitment.


----------



## prestone683 (Aug 16, 2010)

Most companies expect it any more. Christ, I have 20+ devices on my home network (DVR's, 5+ computers, iPad, iPhone, droids, etc, all connecting). My Time Warner has never said anything and I probably transmit and receive about 1TB a month. 

It is all done down and upstream via internet connection. Remember, regular D* dishes, can not beam UP.

@veryoldschool-

I agree he needs a SWM-16. My question, never been so sure about, is if a Broadband DECA counts as a tuner. 

Personally, I have 3 HDDVR's, 1 HD, and 1 BB, is that 7 or 8? 

Good luck,

Brian


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

prestone683 said:


> Most companies expect it any more. Christ, I have 20+ devices on my home network (DVR's, 5+ computers, iPad, iPhone, droids, etc, all connecting). My Time Warner has never said anything and I probably transmit and receive about 1TB a month.
> 
> It is all done down and upstream via internet connection. Remember, regular D* dishes, can not beam UP.
> 
> ...


Looking at my sig, I say it's not. Have a SWM-8


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

prestone683 said:


> @veryoldschool-
> 
> I agree he needs a SWM-16. My question, never been so sure about, is if a Broadband DECA counts as a tuner.
> 
> ...


DECAs really have nothing to do with the SWiM. The SWiM merely frees up the band for the DECAs to use. Tuner count is solely the number of SAT tuners connected.


----------



## prestone683 (Aug 16, 2010)

I just never knew if it was a tuner to the LNB and addressed in a 100MHz block or not. D* never really mentioned it on their tech videos.

Thanks.

(I could never read those damned SWM signal meters. Some are 100, some are 0. I guess if I had a recording on all three DVR's, and then the fourth HD on, it should show 5 zeros. 2x2 DVR + HD, minus the two on the box I would be using to view the signal, since viewing signals interrupts your recordings and current shows. 

So damned confusing...

Thanks


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

letsjet said:


> 4,8,15,25,47 - 42
> 
> There you go!
> 
> ...


Streaming for MRV is done over your home network and will not affect your Internet (your ISP will have no knowledge of it). If you decide to use VOD/DirecTV Cinema, that is downloaded over your Internet connection. Purchasing a regular PPV is via the satellite as it always has been.

Using VOD/DirecTV Cinema is not any more stressful on your ISP as people that use Netflix Instant Streaming.

- Merg


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

prestone683 said:


> I just never knew if it was a tuner to the LNB and addressed in a 100MHz block or not. D* never really mentioned it on their tech videos.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> ...


yeah, the first one is the guide data, so it should always be there & good.
If all the receivers are on the setup/sat levels screens, then there will be no zeros on the SWM screen. As each receiver exits setup and goes back to "normal" function, a zero will show for each tuner.
"For example", I have 3 DVRs & 1 receiver and checking the SWM screen on the receiver shows: 100, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 100, 95, so each DVR is using 2 channels.


----------



## prestone683 (Aug 16, 2010)

Does the DVR take the second channel always, or only when its actually actively tuning, and recording a show?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

The way the DVR chooses a channel is a bit mysterious. There's logic in place to try to figure out what you are actually doing, and to try not to disrupt that. Recordings take place in the background almost all the time, but I'll admit that sometimes there is a flub that causes an automatic channel change on a channel that you're watching. Luckily, it's rare.


----------



## prestone683 (Aug 16, 2010)

I meant the second LNB SWM channel... (100 mhz block)

Thanks though


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

prestone683 said:


> I meant the second LNB SWM channel... (100 mhz block)
> 
> Thanks though


If you're were asking does a DVR take say SWM 4 & 5, "not always". It's kind of hard to map out the channels each DVR is using.
If you want to try to get an idea, put every receiver on the system in the setup menu and select the SWM screen on each. You should not see any zeros.
Then exit the setup on one receiver and look look at the SWM screen on another receive. One or two zeros will show. You can repeat this until you have only one receiver left on the SWM screen and see which zeros came with which receiver exiting the setup menu.
Over time these may change though as if a tuner requests a [TV] channel that is already being used/served, then the SWM will tell the receiver to tune to that channel, instead of serving the same channel twice.


----------



## prestone683 (Aug 16, 2010)

Ok, so DVR's take both SWM channels as soon as they are provisioned. Not just a single channel for typical watching, and then provisioned for the second SWM channel when recording from the second input. I didn't know if they always used and kept both SWM channels occupied at all times, or only when using both inputs...

Thanks.

(I have NEVER understood that god damned SWM meter on the signal strength screen)

Our training was, here is signals. Go have fun.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

prestone683 said:


> Our training was...


!rolling

Hope I've shed some light on it for you.


----------

